# 16:9 mit after effects - wie groß muss meine vorlage sein?



## Ena (28. April 2006)

hallo,

ich hab lange gesucht, auch einiges gefunden, aber eins bleibt mir noch immer ein rätsel. ich möchte mit after effects eine animation im format 16:9 erstellen und möchte dafür alles im illustrator vorbereiten. wie groß muss dafür meine illustrator-datei sein?

vielen dank jetzt schon mal!

ena


----------



## axn (28. April 2006)

Illustrator-Grafiken für PAL Widescreen werden mit 1024 x 576 angelegt.

1024:576=16:9


----------

